

Show HN: My simple site, powered by Cassandra/Sinatra/Unicorn - tlx

Clickable: http://xenng.com<p>Thanks for your attention.
======
tlx
URL: <http://xenng.com>

------
djb_hackernews
Why Cassandra?

~~~
tlx
Well, it's quite a simple site so any rdbms can be fitted. But because I'm
doing an experiment to evaluate Cassandra for a future project.

So far so great, it works very well for me. I can easily change the schema,
and get a new EC2 node up and running instantly with less effort .

------
jsavimbi
That's really cool, thanks for sharing.

~~~
tlx
Thanks.

